# Should I get a part trained youngster or a puppy



## suejoh (Apr 13, 2015)

I am a novice trainer wanting to do working trials or Schutzhund. I have owned a working Springer Spaniel and trained her and I have owned GSD's for years and always done the basics with them.
I am now looking for a working GSD puppy and there is a 6 month old working bitch who has had some very good training. 
I just wondered if there was any advantage for me, as a novice trainer, in getting a dog like this or should I get a puppy and work with her.
Any thoughts or opinions gratefully received.
Sue


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Your choice really. You can learn as you train, many have done that. The 6 month old bitch sounds nice tho - no house training, past the chewy and bitey stage, ready for more serious training. I would be real temped.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Ahh, there is nothing sweeter than puppy breath! Wish it could be bottled!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I think either will be fine. I got a six month old, but he had no previous formal training, and he did his BH just fine at 15 months of age. 

If it were me and I had a choice I'd get a puppy and start all the foundation work myself (with the help of your club), because puppies are so much fun! But if there was a young dog that I really liked, and felt the dog would be a good fit for me - as Gryffon was - , then I'd be fine with that too. 

I don't think there is going to be a huge difference in what you end up with performance-wise between getting a young pup, or getting a six month old with some foundation work started. If you like this puppy, get her!


----------



## suejoh (Apr 13, 2015)

Thanks all although nothing to help me make up my mind.
However not unexpected.
Actually I cannot see her for a week so maybe she will have gone by then.
In the lap of the gods.
Thanks again - I will let you know.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

It would depend on the dog, the breeding and the foundation training done so far. I wouldn't pay the money that a good dog costs if I had to undo 6 months of bad training or one left in a kennel with little socialization and house training.


----------



## zudnic (May 23, 2015)

There is positives and negatives with both. I definitely hate the biting and chewing phase. So far with the puppy its only been one day! Still its fun to watch them grow up. You get to raise them and develop a bond from puppyhood. 

A youth dog. My experience with youths is for show. You can tell better when they are a little older how they will turn out. Same can be said for a working dog.


----------



## suejoh (Apr 13, 2015)

Hi All. I did not buy the 6 month old although she was very lovely. I just felt she was not quite right for us. She did go immediately after.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

i wouldnt be opposed to getting a six month old, as long as i could evaluate the training and it suited what i was looking for.


----------



## anurag3482 (Jun 8, 2015)

I'd go with puppy. much more fun to train them and by the time they are big, you know how to deal with them and know their temperament. 
it's fun watching their puppy summersalt


----------

